# Hemp Dogbane - Not Poisonous?????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Reading about noxious weeds, came across this article from Penn State:

http://extension.psu.edu/pests/weeds/weed-id/hemp-dogbane#.V139tRf-Aqs.mailto

Part of the article reads:

"Much of the literature on hemp dogbane claims that it is poisonous to livestock, but these claims were based on an early investigation in which oleander (Nerium oleander) was mistaken for hemp dogbane. While the two plants belong to the same family and their leaves are similar, all parts of oleander are extremely poisonous to humans and all classes of livestock. As little as 0.005 percent of the animal's weight has proven fatal to horses; 12 ounces could be a lethal dose for a 1 ,500-pound horse. A human being can die from eating a single oleander leaf.

Hemp dogbane itself actually poses little danger. Animals find fresh hemp dogbane distasteful, but can eat it in hay without suffering ill effects."

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some of my lesser quality fields at certain times of the summer have as much hemp dogbane as grass. 
It's a real frickin pain in the ass weed that is very tough to eradicate.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surmount will get it, three weeks or so after first cutting- also gets milkweed and sand briars


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Been noticing more and more of it around here. Mainly seems to grow in ditches and low areas on our native meadows. It can't be toxic in hay as I know I've baled it up and fed it to cows before I knew what it was. I'm spraying it now that I know what it is, but I've got lots of spots to catch up on. Usually spray it with a mix of Tordon and 2 4 D amine. Seems to do a number on it. Have to see how the control is over the long term.


----------



## zeroo (May 20, 2016)

leeave96 said:


> Reading about noxious weeds, came across this article from Penn State:
> 
> http://extension.psu.edu/pests/weeds/weed-id/hemp-dogbane#.V139tRf-Aqs.mailto
> 
> ...


I can't open that link, but that is a bold statement from a university, especially when all other publications say different.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

It appears that link no longer works.

Here is another one with the same info, looks like the same text.

Can't vouch for the credibility.

https://ask.extension.org/questions/266151


----------

